# yet one more of my silly questions



## maomaochiu (Aug 4, 2006)

guys, i think i might love maomaochiu toooooooo much! someone please save me!!! ever since i had him, i found myself worrying about all kinds of things that could go wrong...... so here is another one of my silly thoughts: 

Will the flash light of a camera hurtmaomaochiu's eyes??? 

i've read about that rabbits do not like bright lights, and the camera flash can be very very bright. what do you think? thanks!


maomaochiu


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 4, 2006)

Don't worry, the flash will be fine, my buns are always having to put up with my 'stupid flashy thing'.:lol:If you are worried though you can always set your camera so the flash is off.


----------



## cottontails (Aug 4, 2006)

No I don't think the flash will hurt their eyes!They may not want to pose for the camers though!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 4, 2006)

Isn't bunnyownership grand? 

I don't think the flash would hurt him anymore than it would a baby. Just remember that if you repeatedly all day long take photos over and over - well - it might hurt his eyes a bit. A few each day should be fine....


----------



## maomaochiu (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks a lot for your replies! yes, i am a HAPPY human slave of a super dooper cute bunny rabbit! and I am PROUD of it! since you agree that the camera flash light does not do much harm to his eyes, i will just keep those pics rolling. 

"yes, i eat, and poop, and i eat more, and poop more, because i am cute! do you have any questions?"


----------



## cottontails (Aug 4, 2006)

*maomaochiu wrote:*
"yes, i eat, and poop, and i eat more, and poop more, because i am cute! do you have any questions?"
:happybunny:hehehe:happybunny:Isn't rabbits life marvelous!:headflick:


----------



## maomaochiu (Aug 5, 2006)

*cottontails wrote: *


> :happybunny:hehehe:happybunny:Isn't rabbits life marvelous!:headflick:


abso-bunny-lutely!!!


----------



## Bunman (Aug 5, 2006)

Beautiful rabbit, almost identical to my first, Sahara. She lived to be 10 & was quite a bun. People would come over just to see her - none of my others have been that charismatic but she seemed to have something special about her. My mother used to tell "Sahara stories" at work as if she were a grandkid!


----------



## maomaochiu (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks, Bunman! glad to know that your Sahara got to live 10 years, that is what i am going to hope for maomaochiu!


----------

